# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Поклонение мурти Шрилы Прабхупады!!?

## Ramaraghava

Уважаемые преданные  сведущие в пуджарском деле !!!По просьбе преданного из нашей ятры(Воронеж) хочу спросить как поклонятся мурти Шрилы Прабхупады в часности как омывать с какой переодичностью и правила омовения !И самый главный вопрос какова квалификация преданного который может служить мурти!!!!???Просто человек который желает служить мурти повторяет 5-8 кругов и соблюдает почти все принципы - отказать просто так я ему не могу -нужно авторитетное обоснование  для этого !

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Вопрос непростой.
С одной стороны:
- Поклонение Божествам (при всем уважении к процессу арчаны) - второстепенно. Главная наша практика - это повторение святого имени. Если человек не может найти времени на джапу, откуда у него время на поклонение мурти?
- Чистота - это основа поклонения Божествам. Любым. Нарушение регулирующих принципов дисквалифицирует человека по определению.
- Первый шаг духовной жизни - это принятие духовного учителя, который в том числе поможет нам установить отношения со Шрилой Прабхупадой.

С другой стороны:
- когда преданный только приходит в ИСККОН, он принимает прибежище у Шрилы Прабхупады. И по милости Шрилы Прабхупады получает духовного учителя.
- когда Шрилы Прабхупада только приехал на Запад, ему служили во всей красе млеччхи и яваны. И он принимал их служение.
- если человека что-то вдохновляет духовно совершенствоваться, _это есть хорошо_. (при условии, что действительно вдохновляет - и человек будет стремиться улучшить свою духовную жизнь)

В конце концов - квалификацию можно определить, только поняв мотивы человека. Что ему нужно - не наигрался в куклы или действительно хочет развить отношения со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Но как это увидеть со стороны? Поэтому и рекомендуется начинать духовную жизнь с принятия духовного учителя - он видит сердце ученика и может дать единственно правильный для него ответ.

----------


## Манджуваника д

Лично мне непонятно о каком именно поклонении идет речь: о храмовом или домашнем?
Если о поклонении в храме, то каков вообще принятый стандарт?

----------


## Ramaraghava

Речь идёт о храмовом поклонении  но стандарта как такового нет -кормим ежедненвно Божества и раз в неделю пуджа!

----------


## Манджуваника д

Стандарт поклонения Божествам и Шриле Прабхупаде устанавливается администрацией ятры, учитывая конкретные возможности поддержания принятого стандарта! Помните, что понижать стандарт недопустимо!!!
Само поклонение мурти Шрилы Прабхупады включает в себя те же составляющие, что и для Божеств, кроме бхога-арпаны (предложения бхоги): гуру-пуджа и омовение с такой периодичностью, какой позволяют возможности Вашей ятры. Правила абхишеки (омовения) такие же, как и для Их Светлостей.

Что касается второй части Вашего вопроса, то могу поделиться опытом нашего храма: у нас есть подпуджари, то есть те преданные, которые желают обучаться арчане. Покуда они не получат инициацию, то поклоняться  Божествам самостоятельно не могут. Но под руководством опытного преданного-пуджари они могут служить Шриле Прабхупаде. Главное, чтобы они понимали, что мурти Шрилы Прабхупады НЕОТЛИЧНО от него самого со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями.
Строго говоря, насколько я знаю, в законах Джи Би Си установлены правила поклонения Божествам, что касается мурти Шрилы Прабхупады, то конкретных указаний нет. Не буду повторяться, по-моему, м. Веда Прия дала очень хороший ответ. Единственное, что еще хотелось бы добавить, так это то, что Президент ятры и Совет Храма учитывают место-время-обстоятельства (деша-кала-патру), качества преданного-кандидата и несут ответственность за принятые решения.
Посетители форума могут не знать всех деталей сложившейся у вас ситуации: проживает ли преданный в храме, как давно практикует и т.д. и т.п. Если есть мурти, то, возможно, лучше, чтобы поклонение было; с другой стороны, еще лучше, если поклонение проводится, как минимум, инициированными преданными.

----------

